# HS624 Governor Oil Leak



## WIPete (Oct 15, 2017)

Has anyone experienced (and fixed) a governor oil leak on an HS624? Blower is +/- 15 years old, and worked great up until 2 years ago. It started leaking oil out the governor after getting serviced at a shop. Is there a seal for the governor that is suppose to be in place. I looked at the Honda shop manual, but didn't see anything indicating a seal. So not sure why it would be leaking or how to fix.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i have a 624 also. haven't had this problem . what exactly did they repair at shop? just a service? I guess I would just go thru the whole machine and make sure they tightened everything down.

is there a seal on the governor arm? hope someone else chimes i on this.


----------



## WIPete (Oct 15, 2017)

*Background*

The engine would not start and the shop had to find out what was preventing it from starting. I don't recall what they ended up doing to fix. I assume it was the fuel supply that was clogged. I had them do an overall maint (oil change, plug, etc) as well. They shouldn't have had to take the engine apart or anything like that. 

So, when I saw the leak initially, I assumed something wasn't tightened properly such as the oil cap or just oil spilled on the machine. I did a quick check on the most logical things, and the leak was relatively small at the time. Next time I used it the same season, there a little oil again but nothing major. 

The third time I used it was the next snow season, and we did a lot of clearing. This time I saw a lot of oil. 

This summer I started futzing around to see if I could figure out the source. Drained the oil to see if there gas or water mixed in, but it looked good. Filled the oil back up and tested and still saw oil. The longer it ran, the more oil came out. Figured it might be in part due to the warmer temps, but then I saw the volume of oil coming out, and figured something must be wrong. Running the engine, I could definitely see the oil coming out around the governor shaft.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WIPete said:


> The engine would not start and the shop had to find out what was preventing it from starting. I don't recall what they ended up doing to fix. I assume it was the fuel supply that was clogged. I had them do an overall maint (oil change, plug, etc) as well. They shouldn't have had to take the engine apart or anything like that.
> 
> So, when I saw the leak initially, I assumed something wasn't tightened properly such as the oil cap or just oil spilled on the machine. I did a quick check on the most logical things, and the leak was relatively small at the time. Next time I used it the same season, there a little oil again but nothing major.
> 
> ...


can you post a picture? I have the Honda shop manual for the 624 as well as the 828-928 etc. they are the same. i just can't see where oil would be coming from

the governor is under the gas tank. you took the tank off? if you can supply a pic with location of oil leak it may help.


----------



## WIPete (Oct 15, 2017)

I was able to leave the gas tank in place and could spot the oil coming out of the governor shaft/inlet. Here is a picture.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Some H


----------

